# Tamron Lens Phenomenon Update



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

```
<strong>First reports of repaired lenses.</strong>

The first set of Tamron owners have received lenses back from Tamron correcting the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2010/11/tamron-lens-phenomenon-update/"><strong>cross-type sensor issue</strong></a> with certain Canon DSLR bodies.</p>
<p>The 17-50 f/2.8 VC was sent in and Tamronâ€™s official statement for the fix was â€œautofocus adjustmentâ€. This is a bit deceptive, what actually was done was a lens ID change from 37 to 137 (85 f/1.2L II lens ID).</p>
<p>Tamron Japan has not officially admitted that there is an issue. Perhaps this is being done to avoid a mass recall of lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Cost of repair?</strong>

For the moment, the lens ID switch is covered under the standard warranty. No word on out of warranty products yet.<strong> </strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong>
```


----------



## LukeS (Dec 21, 2010)

That is odd, I wonder why they did not use the lens ID of the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 for the 17-50 f/2.8 VC?


----------

